# Rust Stains on Concrete Sidewalk



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Are you using a fertilizer with something like iron sulphate in it by chance? This will cause rust stains. Is there metal buried that is oxidizing and leaching on to the sidwalk?

Found this in a quick search but know nothing about it personally.

http://www.theruststore.com/Concrete-Rust-Removal-FAQ-W46C2.aspx

Otherwise, look for products with oxalic, not muratic (will etch the concrete), acid for getting rust stains out of concrete.


----------

